# Location settings for Hulu



## jamesg13 (4 mo ago)

Is it possible for user to change the location settings for the Hulu app in Tesla M3? I can't find any settings controls in the Hulu app. Hulu has been working fine but I changed the login and when Hulu asked to share location info, I accidentally chose not to do so. Now I can't use Hulu unless I can change the answer to YES share location.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

jamesg13 said:


> Is it possible for user to change the location settings for the Hulu app in Tesla M3? I can't find any settings controls in the Hulu app. Hulu has been working fine but I changed the login and when Hulu asked to share location info, I accidentally chose not to do so. Now I can't use Hulu unless I can change the answer to YES share location.


Have you tried rebooting the car? I imagine a factory reset would do it, but that seems like overkill. 🙃


----------



## Jbndul (4 mo ago)

Kizzy said:


> Have you tried rebooting the car? I imagine a factory reset would do it, but that seems like overkill. 🙃


I did the same thing (changed location preference) and now I’m unable to view HULU. I rebooted without any effect. Any other options?


----------



## Jbndul (4 mo ago)

Now have the answer…
It may require one or both steps. 
1. Go to your Hulu.com account page and remove the “tesla” as a device.
2. Go to service (wrench icon) on the Tesla control screen and then clear the browser. 
3. Sign onto your Hulu account from the theater page and you are set to go.


----------

